# Start Here Tab...?



## sporeworld (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, guys (mostly admins).

I'm wondering if we couldn't add a tab or a big button (or something) to the first page of the forum. There's SO MUCH information here, but a new person to the hobby (or, as I was, new to FORUMS in general) will have trouble knowing where to start.

Might be nice to have a gathering point... some basic info, some links to pinned posts or threads that they really should read first. Something like that.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bryce08 (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah or even just links to the old pinned threads that the noobies dont know about, like the consolodated threads.

but i like the idea, actualy not to compare but matidUK has somthing similar to this, but for you to sign up for the site.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 26, 2012)

Great Idea, I would like to see all the consolidated's under there own heading on the main page if at all possible, like "mantid photos, food and feeding" etc? Then even more would be added per species, I'm sure.


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Great Idea, I would like to see all the consolidated's under there own heading on the main page if at all possible, like "mantid photos, food and feeding" etc? Then even more would be added per species, I'm sure.


Well the thing about the consolidateds is I'm not convinced every species needs one. Sure idolos fine I don't have a problem with that but other mantids I just don't see it happening. I also think that some of the consolidated feel has been lost. Most off them are now sounding like breeding logs.


----------



## Mvalenz (Feb 26, 2012)

Idolomantis consolidated has 33 pages. Yicks!! It would take a while to sift through all that info. It would be nice to have some basic info on certain species.


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Idolomantis consolidated has 33 pages. Yicks!! It would take a while to sift through all that info. It would be nice to have some basic info on certain species.


I agree with that. But that is supposed to be the idea of the first post. The first post summarizes the whole thread (am i right sporeworld?).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2012)

hummm, no one is here?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 26, 2012)

gripen said:


> Well the thing about the consolidateds is I'm not convinced every species needs one. Sure idolos fine I don't have a problem with that but other mantids I just don't see it happening. I also think that some of the consolidated feel has been lost. Most off them are now sounding like breeding logs.


You make a very good point, not to mention in recent times the forum seems to be overrun with a bunch of young new members that think they know what their talking about but they don't? Not all but some mind you.

And before people start up with the rebuttal, YES I know we all have to start somewhere, but sometimes it feels like "romper room" up in here.  I'm warming up there bottles as I type this. :lol:


----------



## gripen (Feb 26, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You make a very good point, not to mention in recent times the forum seems to be overrun with a bunch of young new members that think they know what their talking about but they don't? Not all but some mind you.
> 
> And before people start up with the rebuttal, YES I know we all have to start somewhere, but sometimes it feels like "romper room" up in here.  I'm warming up there bottles as I type this. :lol:


Could not agree more! I hope I'm not the annoying one...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope, your what we need more of from the youth dept! And to be clear I'm just trying to be truthful with my previous post, not mean in any way.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 26, 2012)

gripen said:


> I agree with that. But that is supposed to be the idea of the first post. The first post summarizes the whole thread (am i right sporeworld?).


Yup! The author has the ability to update the thread (in the Idolo case, that's me).

The only thing in the 33 pages that I think has yet to be added, and hasn't, is Yen's sexing report. Pretty soon, I think we can just truncated it, add pictures, and re-port it as a complete Caresheet.

But to the point of the thread, I think I'm targeting (marketing really), to the mom or dad (or Grandparent) who finds his kid at the doorstep with a freshly caught local mantid, and no idea what to do next. There's already great summaries available - I'd just like to see them guided TO that information a littler smoother. My dad is 70, and I have faith that he could find this forum, but not that he'd find the info he needs (before giving up).


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay Sporeworld, you're taking point on this. Work this thread for ideas. Email me updates. Send me an email soon with 5 links you think are helpful starting points for new members and I'll make a new forum up in the Announcements and Introductions section with a title something like "New Members Start Here". I haven't had time to wrap my mind around how the new section of the forum will be structured and who/how will be able to post in it, but we'll work out the details.

You know how to find me;-)


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellente!!!

Hope this works. I'm thinking no one but you (and other administrators) would need to, or be able to add or amend to it once pinned. Nice and simple.

Some of the threads already exist. Some need to be compiled, truncated, updated, or completely recreated.

What I think is good to go is in GREEN.

Stuff that's close is in Blue.

Stuff we need to work on is RED.

If y'all can take a breeze through and offer suggestions, that's help a lot!

++++++++

Welcome to the MantidForum. If you're new to the hobby, just click any of the links below to get you started!

*GENERAL MANTID DISCUSSIONS:*

*"Mantis Caresheet" by Peter Clausen*

http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=20114

_This one is ready, but the addition of pictures would make it even better. It's nutrient-dense, and pics will break it up a bit._

*INTRODUCE YOURSELF:*

*"Introduce Yourself" by Ian*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=3661

*ENCLOSURES:*

_There's no good one-stop thread for this (yet). I'll work on that in the next few days. Hibiscusmile has a good starting point. (please suggest more)._

*"Bugatorium" by Hibiscusmile*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=7094

*FOOD &amp; FEEDING*

_We need to do a lot of compiling here._

*"Fruit Fly Culturing"* *by ORIN*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=9521

*"How I Make Fruit Fly Medium**"* *by MikhailsDinos*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=7715

_*** - missing - ***_

_We need a compiled (and pretty) candidate, or new page for Blue Bottle, House Flies and Cricket procedures)_

*BREEDING &amp; NYMPH CARE*

*"Care For Mantis Eggs" b**y**by Peter Clausen*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=9597

*"My Technique For Mating Manti**ds"* *by Rick*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=7112

_This is another excellent example of how to educate a newbie!_

*"Male or Female"* *by Rick*

http://mantidforum.n...?showtopic=7110

*"How to Add Pictures to a Post" **by Katnapper*

http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=13247

This may not be up to date, or could be truncated.

*CLASSIFIEDS:*

*"Buying Oothecae (Egg Cases)"* _by Peter Clausen_

http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=15089


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think were sure what your leading to? What happens next for one or two headings, I think is what we need?


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah! OK - let's try it like this:

Here's what I think they should see after they click on the link. I've minimized and simplified it. This is just the basics for new visitors. But the truth is, if we add pictures, Peter's Mantis Caresheet is really everything they need in one document. Maybe the better endeavor would be to pretty that one up, and move on from there. Thoughts...?

++++++++

*Welcome to the MantidForum!*

If you're new to the hobby, click the link below to get you started!

*"Mantis Caresheet"*

_Your one-stop guide to everything Mantis!_

_For even more information, try one of these topics and enjoy the adventure!_

*"Eat, Eat, Eat"*

What to feed your new Mantid.

*"Enclosures Made EZ"*

_Check out just some of ways you can house your new pet!_

*"Care For Mantis Eggs"*

_How to care for your mantis egg cases._


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2012)

All good, but I dont see one for "take care of Hibiscy here" :kiss:


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 28, 2012)

My guess is all 3 of the bottom topics would have links to you. Where to get feeders, where to get enclosures, Bugatorium, popular breeders... that sort of thing.

IMO, every newbie to the hobby should take a walk through "Bugatorium" to get a sense of scale and grandeur... And mantisplace is still one of my favorite go-to places to browse for my next species.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 29, 2012)

I was tempted to get caught up in the momentum and excitement of your idea, but...

LOL...did you just say my caresheet covers everything? I'm getting lost in the confusion here. You want to throw up a few photos with the caresheet? Send them along...(email is best).


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah - I think so. I read it again... pretty thorough.

I've got a few days of paperwork I have the crunch through, but I'll hop on it as soon as I can...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 29, 2012)

WHAT CAN i DO TO HELP?


----------



## agent A (Feb 29, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> WHAT CAN i DO TO HELP?


Finish your new site so he can link it to the tab so newbies know where to buy mantises and supplies from


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 29, 2012)

If someone else wants to step up and do it, great. If not, i plan to go through a bunch of pages and find the photos that will insert well into the existing text. I'll get permission from anyone's photos once I find them (or just embed the link and give credit, or add " photo follow". Whatever I can manage and/or the admins are OK with.


----------

